# Project Log 1



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I find it very dull to write about my day or whatever other crap people blog about, so, I will use my blogs to share about what projects I am working on. This first one, concerns the current book I am working on. It doesn't have a working title yet but that's not important right now. Anywho, I will now tell you about the first kingdom within my story and some about the important characters who dwell there.

Thelasona

The whole of this kingdom is a snowy range of mountains named Saosi. It isn't clearly viewable from the ground due to a thick mist that envelops the mountains. 

Buildings are built around and fitted into the various crevices, cliffs, and peaks of the mountain. They are constructed of white marble in a pseudo-Greek inspired type. It's very open with a lot of open spaces to promote a more communal atmosphere.

The colors of the kingdom are white and gold. 

The Aivines

The Aivines are the race of people that populate the kingdom. They are a birdlike people and share much in the way of bird anatomy apart from having wings. They share the same porous bones, air-sacs in the lung, and I'm on the fence about whether they will also share the same missing organs.

The various professions they hold are denoted by the color painted on their wing tips. I've broken it down thusly so far:

Royalty - gold
Advisers - black
Choral - pink
Messengers - brown
Medical - red
Education - blue

They are also the magic users of the realm. They mostly use a combination of their voices and relying on the magical properties of their feathers for much of what they do. However, they must be careful as their feathers magical properties are what gives them their energy and life force. Using the power too often or using too much can have adverse effects and make them ill. 

When they die or are dying, their feathers change color to gray as their life flows from them. It is a custom for the deceased's family to wear the feathers of their loved ones. 

Important Characters

I don't want to share too much here so much about them will be a surprise later on.

Gwyn, the king: Gwyn is the young king who has finally ascended to the throne after his parents death from an illness when he was still just a fledgling. He's more or less, the useless pretty boy. He likes to have fun as opposed to doing much actual work. He often had to be chased down by his teachers from whatever escapade he had run off on that particular day so they could continue to teach him proper royal protocol. 

Zephyr, the young adviser: He is Gwyn's best friend and often unwilling partner in crime. He's a nervous sort who has a hard time saying no to any of Gwyn's crazy ideas. Being that he is the youngest adviser and still learning the ropes, he's often pushed around by the considerably older advisers and sent about to run the errands and do the tasks that they don't want to.

Iha, the voice of reason: Iha is also best friend with Zephyr and Gwyn. She is also the only one that Gwyn will listen too when his antics get too far out of hand. She's a member of the court choir.

Kitkunin, Dalziel, Lael, Sahn, Aelis, and Fi, the old crows: These are the others that comprise the rest of the advisers. The head of the group is Kitkunin, a serious, no nonsense, demanding, individual who has high expectations of everyone. 

The following are others who will pop up later and as yet don't have completely defined personalities.

Insula, the messenger
Sephora, the head of the court choir
Elysia
Aerilynn
Canta


That's it for now, and some of this may or may not change. Next time I'll tell you all about the Karappinians. And, all of this is copyrighted to me. 

Enjoy!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds exciting  Can't wait to read some of it


----------



## Raison D'etre (Nov 1, 2008)

Your story is like an anime.


----------

